# Saving a Thread?



## ps8 (Apr 30, 2005)

Is there a way to save a particular thread or post?  For instance, I have come across several threads where there's good ideas for a recipe, but I don't really want to print all of them.  How can I remember where these are?  Any ideas?


----------



## jkath (Apr 30, 2005)

*Here's my thing - I copy/paste just that one entry onto an email and then print it out and stick it into my cookbook *


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 30, 2005)

I copy and paste into a MS Word document.  Later I can edit it as I see fit and format it like all my other recipes, then print it out for my cookbook.


----------



## HanArt (Apr 30, 2005)

You can save a thread by opening File then Save As on your browser. If the thread is more than one page you'll need to save each page separately.


----------



## GB (Apr 30, 2005)

You could also bookmark the page that the thread is on, but if one of the site helpers or admins move the thread or if it goes into the archives then the link won't be valid anymore. Copying and pasting into word or notepad or something like that is usually your best bet.


----------



## ps8 (May 1, 2005)

ok...looks like copy/paste is my best option.  thanks for the input!  enjoy your sunday!


----------

